# Anyone have any experience with milk production four weeks early?



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Anyone ever have this happen?

Is it a concern?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

bump for you


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sue....I'm a little confused by the question?
Has this female been bred before?....is she confirmed pregnant?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes she has had two litters, but I got her at the tail end of her last one. So, I just have not seen teets that seem to have milk this early in the game. Unless there is a problem I am not going to ultra-sound or x-ray. I am just curious if anyone has had this happen so early.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Seen a tiny bit a week or two early a couple of times, but never a full month early.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Are you actually able to express milk or are the teets just getting larger?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have not tried to express milk. They are getting larger. All my litters (Arwen, Jenna and Babs, mother and daughters) I have never had this happen this early, but as they are related, it may just be that they are similar in the way they develop. This does not usually happen with them until the week of. Of course, I may have missed and we are experiencing a false pregnancy.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I had a Rottie bitch that had her "breasts" start filling about 3 weeks early.
By the time she had her puppies...her breasts were so full, that they actually expressed themselves just by a simple touch.
She was FULL of milk!!! I really felt quite sorry for her...it must have been painful at times. Her puppies had to be watched....too much milk.
That is the only time I've experienced anything like it.....


----------

